# What's the B in B-Stay/



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

So what does the B in B-Stay stand for?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Mate, B Stay stands for Wishbone, which refers to the shape of the seat stay. This increases the braking power and adds a more refined look to the frame I hope that this helps..follow the two links below from the Colnago web site and you will be able to see some technical questions and answers of the B Stay and an example of where it is used.


http://www.colnago.com/en/mycolnago/index.php#e

http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2007/index.php


----------



## senna67 (Nov 22, 2005)

B-Stays = bistays (two-stays, twin-stays), as in bifurcation, binoculars, binomial...


----------

